# Last day



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

ITS FINALLY THE LAST DAY OF SCHOOL 

I am looking forward to lots of time spent shooting my bow and working on my truck.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

your just getting out of school in *JUNE!* Thats crazy. you should have been out weeks ago


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lucky, I got 20 more days to go. June 20th, 2 exams and I'm finally out


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

your already out wow I thought this was early there was one year we did not get out till june 15


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

exams suck we have to take them 4 times a year


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im out the 8th, exams that monday, tuesday, wednesday.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm out tomorrow.. i would rather go straight into senior year and get it over with. highschool is fun and all but its really boring


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck on all the exams guys --- Ill tell ya that the algebra exam was a doozy


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Monday is my last day, I had finals today tomorrow and monday, at least I get out at 10:30 on final days..


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol my last day of high school was May 5th.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

wow you guys suck! Im stuck in the prison until June 15th with finals being the last three days, although they should be surprisingly easy since i have 5 advanced classes


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

My school gets out the 9th but I'm gettin out Monday. Only going monday so I can where a hat and play dodge and kickball.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Good luck on all the exams guys --- Ill tell ya that the algebra exam was a doozy


if I pass my math final I pass the class... If I get like a 50 or under i fail :smash::smash:


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

OOO I know the feeling man


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

dont stress over finals, they aren't that bad.. even the college finals i had were easy, you just have to pay attention in class


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

you just have to pay attention in class ---THATS THE HARD PART LOL


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ik ya got all that day dreaming bout girls and bows and hunting. Anything else?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah no kidding.. especially friday before the weekend of the rut :elch::elch::elch: or thursday, november 17, (the 18th I skip school for shotgun opener)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i sleep a bit, depending on the class.. chill with friends, or go and shoot.. don't do homework either


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I get out Tuesday with exams monday and tuesday (full days)  cant wait for summer and next year! Seinor year here i come!!!!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dang you gys go to school for to long. Outdoorkid1 and me got out of school abou three weks ago.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey, havnt heard from you in a while Kayla. (sp?)


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha hey, how have u been?


outdoorsman3 said:


> hey, havnt heard from you in a while Kayla. (sp?)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

senior year will be great, can't wait for it.. i'm turnin 18 in sept so i'll be one of the old guys on campus


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

lol i agree lol


bow hunter11 said:


> Dang you gys go to school for to long. Outdoorkid1 and me got out of school abou three weks ago.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I been good, I am just amazed on how fast this year went, it seems like hunting season goes by in a blink.. and then 2nd semester is just a breeze, Ill have my licence in no time :smile:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha good to hear. i know i cant believe i got one more year left seems like every year goes by faster.


outdoorsman3 said:


> I been good, I am just amazed on how fast this year went, it seems like hunting season goes by in a blink.. and then 2nd semester is just a breeze, Ill have my licence in no time :smile:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it goes faster the older ya get


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i wish i was 20, then ill be outta college..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

we all think that.. the we realize that it sucks getting older and would like to go back to being a kid


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Dang you gys go to school for to long. Outdoorkid1 and me got out of school abou three weks ago.


Next year I'll be gettin out round may 25


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

same here, except I pretty much automatically passed because i have to compete in an English competition and for these next couple of weeks dont need to go


hunter14 said:


> Lucky, I got 20 more days to go. June 20th, 2 exams and I'm finally out


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow we were out of schoo may 23 but i have to take drivers ed lol i should or took that a while ago i think im the only junior well kinda junior in the class


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im out also. the sucky thing is something bad or i get injured on the last day of school. this year i broke my ring finger and tore a tendon):


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> im out also. the sucky thing is something bad or i get injured on the last day of school. this year i broke my ring finger and tore a tendon):


there us always someone who gets hurt, almost every year a kid gets hit by a car, running home from school, they cant do much summer stuff with a broken leg?:noidea::noidea:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> we all think that.. the we realize that it sucks getting older and would like to go back to being a kid


ya, I think I could just stay 13 forever.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I wish I hadnt turned 16. I feel old


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Let me get my drivers license and them I good, never get any older.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

wow lol ill be 18 this year talk about feeling old lol


need-a-bow said:


> I wish I hadnt turned 16. I feel old


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!! I passed my science test with a B today!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> I get out Tuesday with exams monday and tuesday (full days)  cant wait for summer and next year! Seinor year here i come!!!!!





N7709K said:


> senior year will be great, can't wait for it.. i'm turnin 18 in sept so i'll be one of the old guys on campus


I thought you two were finishing your senior years this year?

I'll be starting my junior so I still got 2 years to go


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Way to go outdoorsman 3


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> we all think that.. the we realize that it sucks getting older and would like to go back to being a kid


Yeah, I know what ya mean. I started to realize that last summer when I had to work in a stupid, hot, boring, factory all summer. I actually dread the summer because of all the cruddy jobs that the highschoolers around here have to put up with. I applied for about 5-6 places and none of them (except the factory) thought they'd have any work this summer.

Not that the factory was my first job, but it's definitely the WORST job I've ever had. You stand in one place all day and do the same repetitive motions for 8-10hrs. Then I realize that's life and I'll have to put up with it.

The worst part is you come home and are so tired you got force yourself to even go out and do anything fun like shoot your bow.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Nope lol although i wish lol


isaacdahl said:


> I thought you two were finishing your senior years this year?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

lol i know how ya feel Jake ill be 18 in December lol


N7709K said:


> senior year will be great, can't wait for it.. i'm turnin 18 in sept so i'll be one of the old guys on campus


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Way to go outdoorsman 3


thanks! :teeth:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

one more day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah buddy!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

me and outdoorkid1 only have 2 months of summer vacation left and then it is school, and after school is football.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes!!! Last day of school!!! And i passed my math test!!! Summer drivers ed here i come!!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have fun with all your summers guys-- And good luck with drivers ed outdoorsman 3. What kind of vehical do you have.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

well it sucks because i am a freshman no drivers ed this summer and im stuck doing algebra my worst subject last day thursday


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Algebra does suck its super hard I took it this year as an 8th grader and um well any way its hard.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I've been out for a week. Sooooo excited to spend my whole summer with football practice....noott.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

ya im not sure if i want to be a senior nexy year or not. o well whats the worst that can happen


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

well i have about an hour left of the school year and im so excited lol I cant wait for senior year, but at the same time im not..oh well thats life lol....so now that its summer its ALL ARCHERY ALL THE TIME!!!! lol


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

For me this summer is going to be work and racing my nitro rc buggy. And some:fish2: :fish:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nope finished up junior year last week... 

summer is only fun while you are a kid.. after that you gotta work


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

last day tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> nope finished up junior year last week...
> 
> summer is only fun while you are a kid.. after that you gotta work


or you also work when your a kid, but its fun anyway because your not in school. :teeth:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> or you also work when your a kid, but its fun anyway because your not in school. :teeth:


x2.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

wait til you get a job in the summer that you work more or less everyday and can't get time off.... takes the fun away real quick


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> wait til you get a job in the summer that you work more or less everyday and can't get time off.... takes the fun away real quick


Yeah, that's what I was thinkin'

Summer jobs really aren't that fun...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinkin'
> 
> Summer jobs really aren't that fun...


they are if you like what your doing


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> they are if you like what your doing


ahh cmon man, how often do you hear teens getting jobs they LIKE??  heck, im forced to apply at mcdonalds cuz im desperate for money.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> ahh cmon man, how often do you hear teens getting jobs they LIKE??  heck, im forced to apply at mcdonalds cuz im desperate for money.


I love my job. Just because you don't like your job doesn't mean that everyone else hates there job too.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> they are if you like what your doing


Yes, they are, but it's really hard for a young person to find a desirable job. I put in applications for just about every place in my little farm town and only one place needs helps. Unfortunately, that job isn't one of the ones I was hoping for, but I'm still thankful to have a job.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Yes, they are, but it's really hard for a young person to find a desirable job. I put in applications for just about every place in my little farm town and only one place needs helps. Unfortunately, that job isn't one of the ones I was hoping for, but I'm still thankful to have a job.


I must be lucky then


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I love my job. Just because you don't like your job doesn't mean that everyone else hates there job too.


I don't hate my job, but it isn't a good ol' time either. Not saying everyone dislikes there job.

Just consider yourself very lucky to have a job you enjoy.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> I don't hate my job, but it isn't a good ol' time either. Not saying everyone dislikes there job.
> 
> Just consider yourself very lucky to have a job you enjoy.


Well, I don't %100 love my job. theres parts of the day that can be very hard but then theres some really fun parts that I get to enjoy. Still I'd rather be fishing or shooting bow.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Well, I don't %100 love my job. theres parts of the day that can be very hard but then theres some really fun parts that I get to enjoy. Still I'd rather be fishing or shooting bow.


Yeah, I know what you mean.

Wish somebody would pay me to shoot my bow lol.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive done a few different jobs and I can get a job this summer with my friends but I prefer to work where I do because I get paid like twice as much as them, dont have to answer to 20 different people and its different (almost)everyday.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a sweet summer job, best one i've had in a long time.. but there are a lot more things that i would like to do. Most kids don't get the opportunities to get the good jobs, because face it, we're kids. he haven't been around the block and we haven't seen it all. 

I'm workin in a shop this summer for the best boss you could ask for. 8hr days, fri and sat off + if there is down time, plus meals, etc.. but i wouldn't want to do it the rest of my life. I could work in the local pro shop, i've been offered a job there a couple times, but as much as i love archery i wouldn't want to work in the shop every day(thats why, its nice to own your own shop). I'm probably going to break down and just work at the shop just for the knowledge that i will gain.

Outdoor kid, what are you doing for a summer job?


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

What I do for a summer job is mow and for a winter job is snow blow but I applied for a job a while ago but they said they wouldnt be hiring untill august but it still doesnt hurt to apply.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

ya i guess i would say i like my job we own a small family construction comapny. so i work most days but not when its raining and i can take a day off when ever i want. so that makes it nice.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Outdoor kid, what are you doing for a summer job?


I'm working for a local farmer. Helping plant the crops, mow the grass, work the cattle, run the foodlots, irragation. Mostly the small jobs that the boss doesn't have time to do so people like me do it for them. If it wasn't for people like me, you wouldn't have your hamburgers at mcdonalds or burger king. He's about 5 miles away from my house so I just drive my 4-wheeler over there. They pay for lunch. I've been around this stuff since I was a little kid and so I like it, plus the free lunch :RockOn:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds pretty good outdoorkid1.

Jobs with a little bit of variety are always nice (so is a free lunch lol).


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

My last day was yesterday, we had a lot of snow days.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

My last day was 2 weeks ago  I'm home schooled so i can do as much as i want whenever i want!! I'm already starting to get bored...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it good you like your job... does it pay? not the $$ amount but for your time is it worth it?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> it good you like your job... does it pay? not the $$ amount but for your time is it worth it?


It is definitly worth it for the time. Even though I don't really need the money I do it so I can have a little experience working before I'm a adult. I'm not spending the money once I get it so I'm just saving it for something I might need in the future.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

mowing lawns in the 100 degree weather SUCKS! it was worth the 30 bucks tho.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

parkerd said:


> My last day was 2 weeks ago  I'm home schooled so i can do as much as i want whenever i want!! I'm already starting to get bored...


Cool, I homeschooled also.

I went to public school for about 6 years, and have been homeschooled going on 5 years this upcoming year (I'll be a junior). It's cool and all, but I miss not having as many friends.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Cool, I homeschooled also.
> 
> I went to public school for about 6 years, and have been homeschooled going on 5 years this upcoming year (I'll be a junior). It's cool and all, but I miss not having as many friends.


I was debating online college, but I would rather have all the college experience with friends, no friends=no partys :rock:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> mowing lawns in the 100 degree weather SUCKS! it was worth the 30 bucks tho.


$30 for mowing a lawn! It must be huge


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> $30 for mowing a lawn! It must be huge


naw, it is about 50 square yards.. hahaha


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> naw, it is about 50 square yards.. hahaha


Do you use a push or riding mower?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> naw, it is about 50 square yards.. hahaha


:mg: If I got paid $30 for every 50 square yards I mowed I would be rich by now.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I get paid $30 for a pretty big yard and $20 for not that big and $10 for like businesses on main street with just a little strip of grass or two.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

wow i get to work with my uncle painting mostly big condos and beach houses. It is nice for spending time with my uncle we paint just me and him and he pays super good but i have to work sometimes 13 hour days it kicks my butt. In the end its always worth it and sometimes on lunch break i check out the beach from the upper deck. So i get some benefits!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

first summer job i really had was rebuilding a piper pa18 one summer with my old man.. made 8$/hr cash but it was a long time workin on it.. 14-16hr days weren't uncommon when we were doing fabric work

next i help with some construction, that was fun workin with the pops again. 

then i got roped into workin as a dock boy at the resort i live at.. its ok, but its hard on me because i have kinda crappy help. they got heart and they work good, but they aren't grease monkeys that grew up in a shop or they are fresh of the line and haven't learned the ropes yet...

then i got the job with joe workin in a marine shop in AK, best job i've had yet.. but it still wears ya down


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

next summer I am going to try to get a job at the farm and fleet.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

You guys still have farm and fleets all the ones around here got bought out by tsc


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

> You guys still have farm and fleets all the ones around here got bought out by tsc


we still got some around here and i only know of one TSC


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I kinnda liked th farm and fleets better -- The staff always seemed mor helpful and prices were better


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Cool, I homeschooled also.
> 
> I went to public school for about 6 years, and have been homeschooled going on 5 years this upcoming year (I'll be a junior). It's cool and all, but I miss not having as many friends.


I went to public school also until the 6th grade im going on my 2nd year. Also most of my good friends from school have facebook so i dont real miss out on not having anymore friends.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> You guys still have farm and fleets all the ones around here got bought out by tsc


I have never heard of tsc.. is that an acronym? maybe I have heard of it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

tsc is tractor supply co


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I went to public school also until the 6th grade im going on my 2nd year. Also most of my good friends from school have facebook so i dont real miss out on not having anymore friends.


That's good. I still get to see my friends from school now and again so that's always fun.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh, well, I still have never heard of it.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh, well, I still have never heard of it.


I've never heard of farm and flee, but theres a lot of tsc around here.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i hate all of you... haha jk but really. i dont get out til june 29


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> i hate all of you... haha jk but really. i dont get out til june 29


:mg:Wow, that's really late...when do you start up again?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im suposed to get out july 7th but I get out early for good grades


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

My school ends tommorow and it starts in sept. somtime.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

tsc= Tractor supply Company


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> tsc= Tractor supply Company


thats what N7709K said




N7709K said:


> tsc is tractor supply co


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

UGHHH!!! I have to get back into school for summer school next week for 2 weeks haha. at least it is drivers ed and not math.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i like my summer job doing drywall 2-3 times a week free lunch and good pay and during luch theres always time to take a couple shots at the peoples targets with my bow


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, drywalling's not to bad and with a free lunch and time to shoot your bow, you couldn't beat that job.


----------

